# Application under new FSW



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for FSW [Civil Engineer] for Canada opening on 4th May. Is there some documentation work that needs to be done before I go for the application, like education assessment, work experience verification etc? If there is should I start doing it now to save time? Please help me.


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Alihasan,

Yes you would have to get your qualifications/education assessed, but the list of assessing bodies is not yet published. That's what I understand.

I hope you are aware that you also need to get your work experience from all your previous employers on the company letterhead. This is a problem that I am also facing and I don't know how I can get it on the company letterhead as they won't give it. If you are aware of any other way please do let me know.

In addition you would have to take your IELTS General Training i.e. if you have not yet done it.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

svb said:


> Hi Alihasan,
> 
> Yes you would have to get qualifications/education assessed, but the list of assessing bodies is not yet published. That's what I understand.
> 
> ...


What about the following for qualification assessment? 
■Comparative Education Service
■International Credential Assessment Service of Canada
■World Education Services
■Medical Council of Canada

Do we also need to get work experience assessed? What kind of letter do they need? Will a letter on company's letterhead stating that worked with them from xx date to xyz date would be enough?


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Ali,

The CIC website has still not announced the bodies assessing credentials. You can logon to that website and see for yourself, not just take my word.

You don't need to get work experience assessed. That is applicable for Australian immigration though.

For the letter...as per CIC, you would need to provide the following details on the company letterhead.

1. Hours worked per week.
2. Compensation/CTC
3. Tenure i.e. from xx date to yy date.
4. Designation
5. Job Description/Roles and Responsibilities.

Hope this helps...


----------

